# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Convertisseur de monnaie

## SergioMaster

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Convertisseur de monnaie

Ce programme est propos comme illustration du tutoriel sur les Livebindings  , Episode 2 : les effets de bord partie 1 (en cours de publication )

L'objectif est de pouvoir convertir un montant en Euros vers un montant en devises trangres et vice-versa  

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

